# [RENTED] Wyndham Dophin's Cove, Anahein, CA, 11/22/14 - 11/29/14



## gzxiehao (Nov 1, 2014)

3bed/2bath Condominium located less than a mile from Disneyland ® Resort. During the week of Thanksgiving.  $700 for a week.

We've stayed at this resort many times. Our most recent stay included two families with 4 adults and 4 kids. The location is great for access to Disneyland and many other theme parks. There is a shuttle stop just around the corner for the theme parks. Each unit has a full kitchen and grocery stores are in walking distance.

Website of the resort: http://dolphinscove-resort.com/

Email: hao_xie2003@yahoo.com if you are interested.


----------



## passerby (Nov 3, 2014)

This is regarding your post on http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218890 offering 3bed/2bath Condominium at Wyndham Dophin's Cove, Anahein, CA http://dolphinscove-resort.com/ for the week of  11/22/14 - 11/29/14 for $700.

I will take it if this offer is still available. Just wanted you to clarify whether  free parking on property is included.

Please kindly contact me for arranging my payment and paperwork.

Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2014)

On-site gated parking is included.

You can email them:  





> Email: hao_xie2003@yahoo.com if you are interested.


----------



## passerby (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you for clarifying re parking. I did send the email, this post was just to duplicate my message.


----------



## gzxiehao (Nov 3, 2014)

I am very sorry someone else has taken this deal.  It is no longer available.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## gzxiehao (Nov 4, 2014)

Denise, thank you very much for helping answer the question.  I am very impressed by your knowledge about this resort. I guess you must be an expert about many different resorts. 

Thanks and have a great day,
Hao


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2014)

I have actually stayed at Dolphin's Cove 3 times and have an Ongoing Search  in for next year!  It's a great place!


----------



## gzxiehao (Nov 6, 2014)

[I'm sorry, but all rentals in this forum must be for the next 45 days only.  I am looking for an RCI exchange, because I have points I need to use up, but thank you.  DeniseM]


----------

